# $50-$100 off staples coupon



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

I tried it and it works . Get $50 off if you spend $100 .....enter coupon # 72295 .


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Wow......thanks for the tip


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I jus tried to 72295 code and it will not work.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Mine went through but received an e-mail today saying the coupon was good , but not until the 15th and to submit it then . Maybe there was a mass of orders with the coupon not available until the 15th and they shut it down . Remember to do your ordering again on the 15th when they launch there new web site.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok That just may work. 

Thanks I will try again.


----------



## BigTex (Aug 21, 2003)

Where do you go to put the coupon in?


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

You put in code 72295 at the checkout , where it says enter coupon . I placed an order this morning and it worked.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

:up: Thanks for this, I think I'm going to get my mom to stock up on some printer cartridges....$50 off $100, that's a damn good deal.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Is there a decent DVD here on the low to middle end of pricing??
http://www.staples.com/Catalog/Brow...ripherals&bcDeptId=2165&bcDeptName=DVD+Drives


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Guess no one has an opinion.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I used the same code on the same item again and it will not work?

So what was it you used the code on 700mb80min?
Maybe the code is only good on that item.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

heewee , if you tried the coupon before the 15th , you have to call the contact number on the site and explain the error , or use another credit card like i did . The coupon is valid for one per customer , but if you have multiple cards , you can make multiple purchases.

I also used the code for multiple items to get over the $100 ....so the coupon is good for any merchandise .......mind you my order is in canadian funds from the staples.ca site



Item 1
----------
Sku: 495778
Description: ROUTERL CB/DSL 4PORT
Qty: 1
Price(Each): $79.95
Scheduled delivery 2/17/2004 by DHD

Item 2
----------
Sku: 385616
Description: CBL:NTW 50' BLU CAT 5e PA
Qty: 2
Price(Each): $32.95
Scheduled delivery 2/17/2004 by DHD

Merchandise Total: $145.85

Coupon 72295: -$50.00 Staples Coupon
GST (or HST): $14.38
PST : $0.00



Order Total: $110.23

*Please note: You have received FREE shipping on this order!*


bassetman : i`m in canada so i can`t really help you on your dvd burner , try gotroot for a deal ....you americans get that stuff for almost nothing after rebates ....


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Hehe


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

see what i mean here .........that my friend is a good deal !


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

canadian deal .....luggage set for $30 after $50 off coupon and $20 mail in rebate ...here


----------



## ESP (Jul 26, 2003)

Is this a one day deal, or will it be good for awhile? I've been planning on getting a color laser this could cinch the deal. 

Thanks in advance.
esp


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I used it again today and it will not work.


----------



## 700mb80min (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like the $50 off is only good at the staples.ca site . call the 1-877 # and ask if you can order from there .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I live in Ca. so thanks.


----------

